# 4 pheasants in the smoker



## ripnruppie (Sep 19, 2015)

2 with a spicy dry rub and 2 being basted with a reduced maple syrup.  

All the birds sat in a brine overnight of water and salt.  We debated adding some brown sugar, but didn't.  All the birds are skinless.

My 14 year old son mixed up a dry rub this morning of Splenda brown sugar, chilli powder, paprika,  cumin, a little cayenne, onion powder, mustard powder, salt and black pepper.  He half followed a recipe I had found, but taste tested to his own preference some too (which I'm happy to see!)  He then rubbed the dry birds with a little olive oil and spread the dry rub on them.

The other 2 birds he just rubbed a little olive oil on and put them all in the smoker at 225.  Then we boiled down some maple syrup to make it even thicker and stickier and are basting the two plain birds every 1/2 hour.  

When it hits a temp of 160 I think he'll have his very first smoker attempt coming out pretty tasty!  I've never posted here before or created an account, but have learned most of what I know from this site and these forums.  Figured it was time to maybe share some of my ideas back here and also, just kind of wanted to 'brag' a little about getting a 14 year old out of bed on a Saturday morning excited to cook the birds he helped clean the other night.  Hasn't even touched his IPod this morning!!  

Laura


----------



## smokin phil (Sep 19, 2015)

Wow, that's just great! Teaching him something he can use his whole life. Bet it turns out great, and I'm not just talking taste....


----------



## ripnruppie (Sep 19, 2015)

It all turned out really tasty and nice and juicy.  We shared it with some friends of ours and my son was pretty proud of his accomplishments.  He's already talking about "next time".


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 19, 2015)

:th_What_NO_QVIEW:


:worthless


----------



## ripnruppie (Sep 19, 2015)

lol - We do have one picture and I'll try to get it onto here from my phone in the morning.  Just got home and settling in for a movie for the night :)


----------



## ripnruppie (Sep 19, 2015)

12003011_10206960072535901_7658891041782996617_n.j



__ ripnruppie
__ Sep 19, 2015





There's the happy guy and his smoked pheasant.  Can't see the spicy dry rub ones too good, but the front ones are the ones basted with maple syrup...Yummy!


----------



## ajbert (Sep 19, 2015)

Thanks for posting this up!  I've been very leery of trying to smoke pheasant due to the worry of it being dry.  I'm guessing the brine is the trick to moist meat?


----------



## ripnruppie (Sep 20, 2015)

We've always brined our birds without even realizing it.  Even back before the smoker.  Whether grouse or pheasant, we've always soaked them overnight in salt water and then rinsed and either cooked or froze them so I can't really say.  I've always thought skinless chicken would end up dry too, but it doesn't without brining as long as I do the olive oil trick.  I was scared of the pheasant too, especially without skin on.  I think that maybe the olive oil might be the trick.  I just pour a tablespoon or so of olive oil in my hand and pick up the bird and rub it on there, adding more olive oil if I run out before I'm done doing that to each piece.  Not a heavy coating at all.  Also helps make your seasonings stick and stay better.


----------



## crazymoon (Sep 23, 2015)

RNR, Sounds and looks delicious !


----------

